# Banded Ducks in GA



## betweenthehedges (Dec 29, 2011)

Curious to know who has killed a banded duck here in Georgia? If so, where was it banded and how old was the bird? Any good stories to go along with it?

I killed a drake woody about 5 years ago over in Burke Co. that had been banded up in Canada and was 4 yrs old.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 29, 2011)

I killed my first banded duck last friday, it was a wood duck drake and I had to swim in the pond to retrieve it (didnt have a dog). It was banded in Charleston S.C. in 09


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 29, 2011)

My nephew shot a Woody drake just north of Eufaula. It was banded in North Carolina. Thats all I know.


----------



## earl2229 (Dec 29, 2011)

ive shot a baneded black duck drake that was banded on prince edwards island, canada and 2 geese that was banded in tenn.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 29, 2011)

earl2229 said:


> ive shot a baneded black duck drake that was banded on prince edwards island, canada and 2 geese that was banded in tenn.



its amazing to think that those jokers fly that far in that cold weather... think of how their eyes must ice up while in flight... just last night at about 11pm i heard honkers in the air... had to be at least 200 of them because i listened to em passing by for about 5 minutes. keep in mind it was below freezing and they are high in the air making it even colder with wind hittin em in the face.


----------



## northeastassasign (Dec 29, 2011)

When i was in Missouri the snow geese flew all night long and it made it tough to sleep.


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 29, 2011)

northeastassasign said:


> When i was in Missouri the snow geese flew all night long and it made it tough to sleep.



Wow... and all I got to put up with is the trains that go by all night long.


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 29, 2011)

Sea dawg1978 said:


> I killed my first banded duck last friday, it was a wood duck drake and I had to swim in the pond to retrieve it (didnt have a dog). It was banded in Charleston S.C. in 09



Kudos on doing whatever it takes to recover what you shoot.  

Saw a 300+ pound hog dead and rotting in the swamp... somebody shot it and couldn't recover it. Less than 300 yards from the river bank. I'm hoping they looked long and tried their best to find it. I hate to see animals just left laying.


----------



## chucksandybyron (Dec 29, 2011)

Shot a woodie drake in Elko that was banded in Sasquatchian Canada. Was a bit larger than the rest we shot that morning but then again he had flew a LONG way.


----------



## moondogg (Dec 29, 2011)

Killed a banded woodie this yr and it was tagged in alabama in 08


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 29, 2011)

I killed a banded woodie last year that was banded in Ontario Canada.


----------



## CraigM (Dec 29, 2011)

I've only killed a banded Canada.  He was banded in georgia about 7 miles from where I killed him


----------



## TOMBUKTU (Dec 29, 2011)

Craig, I also killed a Canada this year in Marion. It was tagged in Columbus by the Flournoys, I believe.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 29, 2011)

Three banded woody drakes from New York, Vermont, and Alberta. One banded drake canvasback from Wisconsin 7 years prior, had a pellet indention in the band  and his feet were all scared up from being shot previously. Got 27 goose bands from all across Georgia and a few from SC. All birds shot in state.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Dec 29, 2011)

Was hunting with a guy when he killed 2 banded ringnecks on Seminole several years ago.  First ones, and only ones, I have ever seen.


----------



## head buster (Dec 29, 2011)

Couple of geese banded here in GA. A woodie that was banded in New York.


----------



## wss277 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have shot a wood duck banded in Illinois and a mallard from Wisconsin.  I shot both ducks in the same hole 1 year apart.  Crazy thing is if you drew a line on a map from the swamp I shot them in to the town in Wisconsin, the line goes thru the town in Illinois where the wood duck was banded.


----------



## buckfever33 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have 5 bands that I have shot in Georgia. 3 geese two on the same day and one was banded in Maryland while the other was banded here in Georgia. They where in the same flock.Then shot the other goose about 5 days later at a different place about 20 miles away and it was banded in Georgia by the same guy who banded my other one from Georgia. Another was a mallard banded in Michigan. The other a wooduck wascbanded in Kentucky.


----------



## GADAWGS (Dec 30, 2011)

Shot two geese a few years back that were banded locally. Last year I got a double banded hen mallard without firing a shot. Banded in Ontario in 2008. My dog caught her


----------



## Dupree (Dec 30, 2011)

I've never killed a banded bird, but was in a hunt in Wilkes county where a banded goose was killed. It was banded in Ga.


----------



## Dixiedude17 (Dec 30, 2011)

I killed a drake ring neck banded in Canada 7 years old killed in Macintosh county last sat morning my first banded duck I've killed geese with bands in ga


----------



## Lightnrod (Jan 3, 2012)

Killed a double banded drake wood duck last year. 6 years old from New York. Great to get two bands and a check for 100 dollars!


----------



## tony2001577 (Jan 3, 2012)

Killed my first banded duck 1-2-12 , a drake woodie !{no info yet }


----------



## BigSwole (Jan 3, 2012)

I got a banded goose in november on a hunt with me and my brother in law. it was banded here in georgia in june. Cool story along with it. 

We had seen a good bit of woodducks coming in this hole on a few diffedent scouting trips and went and hunted it one morning. Only saw 2 woodducks the whole morning. Neither close enough to shoot. So we decide to pack up and leave. But figure its still early so we make a run up the river and set up where some geese come by. 

As we pull up we hear some geese off in the distance so i grab my call hit it a few times and start chunking my goose decoys. Literally chunking them. As soon as that 6th one hit the water he floors it and we run the boat up in this sawgrass island. And the second he cuts the motor the geese are coming towards us. We were loading guns and calling all at the same time. We had 6 come in and managed to get 5. I took the ones on the left he got the ones on the right. It was crazy because the were circiling the decoys when the flew right over our heads probably 12 feet from the top of my head and i never saw the band nor did he. We were really stoked about how the hunt turned out.


----------



## levi5002 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive killed quite a few bands, but what i enjoyed even more than killing a banded bird, was actually banding birds. If yall ever have the chance to do so i highly recommend it!!!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 3, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> Ive killed quite a few bands, but what i enjoyed even more than killing a banded bird, was actually banding birds. If yall ever have the chance to do so i highly recommend it!!!



that would be cool to do that...


----------



## creeksidelc (Jan 3, 2012)

Killed a woodie drake on 11-19-11 that was banded 08-01-11 in Ohio.


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 4, 2012)

Banded Goose on The Jewel in 2002... banded in Piedmont 9 miles from there...lol

Banded drake woody in jones County in 2004 that had been banded three weeks prior to it being killed in Maryland.

Drake ringer last year killed in Bibb County banded in Minnesota July 2009


----------



## wacknstack (Jan 4, 2012)

I have shot three banded woodies all in the same beaver pond over the past 2 seasons. one was banded in canada. one Indiana and one in Minnasota. The one in Indiana was a PRIVATE band. A guy named jim and his dad banded 8 hen woodies out of  woodduck boxes. The guy was really excited when I called he said that it had been 3 years and no one had called but me. He invited me duck hunting. Crazy story.....


----------



## zhelmes243 (Dec 10, 2019)

Lightnrod said:


> Killed a double banded drake wood duck last year. 6 years old from New York. Great to get two bands and a check for 100 dollars!


They pay you for bannded ducks?


----------



## Juan De (Dec 10, 2019)

Some of the bands they place on birds are reward bands and equal whatever amount of money is written on band. Budweiser some years back did something like this as well were they banded a few birds in each flyway,  but if memory serves me correctly they were worth thousands of dollars.


----------



## ams1231 (Dec 11, 2019)

Woodie drake, banded in Ohio.


----------



## king george (Dec 12, 2019)

Two hen woodies both banded in Ga.  One 3yrs old, one 2 yrs old


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 12, 2019)

28 bands over 59 years of Duck hunting in Georgia, 2 Greenheads(1 mounted) 1 Canvasback(mounted),2 Pintails(1mounted) 1 Widgeon(mounted) 1 Blackduck (mounted),the rest are Green wing teal,Blue Wing teal and Woodducks(1 double banded Drake Woodduck) All from the HAY DAYS of Duck hunting in Georgia.I don't hunt Georgia much now days don't hate them like I use to...


----------



## AntWalton03 (Dec 17, 2019)

I went on my first waterfowl hunt Saturday morning and shot my first duck, ever.   It was a wood duck that was banded in 2013 in Ontario, Canada.  Shot it in Buena Vista, Ga.


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 17, 2019)

That's cool. Hope I have the same luck. planning on a hunt or two in the next few weeks. 
Thats neat to hear a wild duck can live 6 years.


----------



## RLykens (Dec 21, 2019)

I've killed a banded blue wing teal that was from north dakota only a year old and was banded 3 weeks before I shot him during early teal. We killed a banded woodie this year that was banded this year only a year old and was banded in dalton GA


----------



## BP1994 (Dec 23, 2019)

Killed two in Floyd County.One in 2016 one in 2017,out of the same hole.
First one was from Ontario Canada, 2 year old. 
Second was from Fairfax Virginia, 1 year old.


----------



## WaterwackerSiah (Dec 24, 2019)

I have been waterfowl hunting for 7 years now and have gotten 4  bands in GA. Four woodie bands banded in Kentucky, Ohio, Indiana, and Michigan. Birds were killed in the Augusta area.


----------



## Hammockben1 (Dec 24, 2019)

I have it on my bucket list to kill a banded bird but my cousin shot a wood duck the other day that was banded from West Virginia I think he said but it was banded a couple years ago. The duck was taken in Jones country


----------



## Hammockben1 (Dec 24, 2019)

WaterwackerSiah said:


> I have been waterfowl hunting for 7 years now and have gotten 4  bands in GA. Four woodie bands banded in Kentucky, Ohio, Indiana, and Michigan. Birds were killed in the Augusta area.


I have been wanting to go to Augusta area duck hunting but never made it up that way


----------



## oops1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Never killed a banded one


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Dec 25, 2019)

Killed him sat


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Dec 25, 2019)

Two years ago.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 25, 2019)

The first early goose season for GA (I believe), I hunted my FIL’s field. We killed quite a few and one old haggard looking small Canada was wearing jewelry. It was my FIL’s first goose. The band was just about worn through. We sent off for the info and sure enough, it was banded within ten miles of his field many years prior.


----------



## WaterwackerSiah (Dec 26, 2019)

Hammockben1 said:


> I have been wanting to go to Augusta area duck hunting but never made it up that way



All the ducks I killed were on private land


----------



## Hammockben1 (Dec 27, 2019)

WaterwackerSiah said:


> All the ducks I killed were on private land


Gotcha


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 28, 2019)

Waiting on the information on the speckled belly I killed last weekend.  In the past, I killed a lot more with jewelry than I seem to see these days.


----------



## Tony peters (Jan 15, 2020)

I’ve got 21 bands on my call lanyard 

1 banded quail from di-lane wma
1 banded jake turkey from black hills of South Dakota 
1 banded bluebill killed lake guntersville Alabama 
1 banded redhead killed aransas pass Texas — the band was so old the last 2 digits were worn off

Rest of the banded birds were killed in Georgia 

Farthest one was a 7 year old mallard killed on lake Sinclair and banded on the artic circle at the great slave lake Yellowknife Northwest Territories of Canada 

8 duck bands 
1 quail 
1 turkey 
11 geese

I’m 63 years old and have been a serious  waterfowler for 43 years— I miss the days of legally shooting lead shot

My 23 year old son who has hunted with me since he was 9 years old has 5 bands on his lanyard — all killed in Georgia 

2 ducks
1 goose 
2 dove


----------



## brackett33 (Jan 18, 2020)

I dont have any bands now living in GA. but when i was hunting in NC daily i killed 3 banded birds. one local woody, then a red head from Canada and a teal from Canada. both were around 4 years old,


----------



## Lightnrod (Jan 20, 2020)

My son is 13 yrs old and killed his third band this weekend. A male wood duck approximately three years old banded in Brownville, New York in 2018. He killed his first three years ago in OK, a female Specklebelly 5 years old, banded in Yellowknife NWT. And the second a male Lesser Canada two years ago in OK, banded around Lake Huron. Lucky little joker!


----------

